# Ever experienced a ''DejaVu''?



## Nacian (Oct 7, 2011)

and would you say a ''deja vu'' is stranger then fiction?


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes more times than i can remember. Do i understand it ? Do i know how it works ? Nope, it's weird, how or why it happens i don't have a clue and i always digard it when it happens because i can't explain or understand it !! I'm not in the least superstious so i guess it's a glitch in our memory back !!


----------



## Nacian (Oct 7, 2011)

what is it that you experienced/happened Bluesman?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 7, 2011)

For me it was simply the very strong feeling that this had all happened before. I 'knew' what was about to happen even though I couldn't quite get far enough ahead of it to actually foretell it. It was a bit like having a word on the tip of your tongue, I knew I had the memory but couldn't quite bring it to the fore.

I have heard it theorised that it is due to the brain picking up signals from the various senses slightly out of synch. So it does know, but only by a fraction of a second and in another sense.

One of the most memorable mis-uses of English I have ever seen was a film of a policeman approaching a group waving to traffic going under a bridge because there had been an accident caused by it earlier. As he walked over there was another accident and he said,

"Suddenly it was de-ja-vue all over again." One of the best bits of tautology I have ever heard.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 7, 2011)

wow...how interesting and very strange at the same time.
Did that happen to you again Olly or was it a one off ?


----------



## garza (Oct 7, 2011)

My brain must be wired differently. That's never happened to me.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2011)

I've had the same thing Olly's described a few times, although I've found myself mouthing the words or visualising the actions just before they happened and trying to remember when and where I dreamed about it or experienced it before. It feels like you've been there before but you can't remember when.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 7, 2011)

Patrick I think now I kind of understand what you mean...it is indeed a mystery but a very popular one.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 7, 2011)

garza said:


> My brain must be wired differently. That's never happened to me.


haha...well there is always the odd one out...hehe..:smile2:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 7, 2011)

garza said:


> My brain must be wired differently.


Some of us suspected this. 

It happened two or three times as a young man, Nacian. Patrick's description is good, you don't know if it was a dream or what, but the details, ahead of them happening, are just there on the edge of memory, it feels as though you could orchestrate it.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, and it's a strange feeling, I like it. It seems as though you have done that very thing you are doing right at that very moment. You've seen it all, smelled it all, felt it all, and thought it all before. It used to happen a lot to me, but hasn't in a while. I've heard that it means _you are on the right track in your life._ Who knows. lol


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've had this happen many times.  I don't believe I've ever had the "I remember those things and this is what's going to happen next," feeling, but there are times when one event after another will happen (I'll say something, someone else will do something, I'll respond to that, and so on), and I'll think, "Wow, that's exactly how I remembered it!"

I believe the official psychological explanation is that your brain misconnects something and thinks it's calling up data from a memory instead of from present perception.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 7, 2011)

If deja vu was a reality one would be able to predict it...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2011)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> I've had this happen many times. I don't believe I've ever had the "I remember those things and this is what's going to happen next," feeling, but there are times when one event after another will happen (I'll say something, someone else will do something, I'll respond to that, and so on), and I'll think, "Wow, that's exactly how I remembered it!"
> 
> I believe the official psychological explanation is that your brain misconnects something and thinks it's calling up data from a memory instead of from present perception.



Hey Gamer,

That's exactly what it's like for me too... except, I'll choose to take it as a reminder. I'm right where I'm supposed to be in my life, heading down the right path! lol


----------



## Nacian (Oct 7, 2011)

Bloggsworth said:


> If deja vu was a reality one would be able to predict it...


that is different.
deja vu is more like an experience of something that you doing/saying and thinking at the same time to yourself I have done this before.
you only  know about it after or during ' it' happening, not before.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 7, 2011)

Nacian said:


> that is different.
> deja vu is more like an experience of something that you doing/saying and thinking at the same time to yourself I have done this before.
> you only  know about it after or during ' it' happening, not before.



I know exactly what deja vu is, and what it isn't - You only think it's "deja vu" after you have remembered what it was you deja vu'd - If you hadn't just seen "it", you wouldn't have the belief that you had seen it before; it is a false memory.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 7, 2011)

Nacian said:


> and would you say a ''deja vu'' is stranger then fiction?



I believe that déjà-vu moments are flashbacks to something that was experienced in other lifetimes.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 7, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> Yes more times than i can remember. Do i understand it ? Do i know how it works ? Nope, it's weird, how or why it happens i don't have a clue and i always digard it when it happens because i can't explain or understand it !! I'm not in the least superstious so i guess it's a glitch in our memory back !!



Yes, back to other lifetimes.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm really not into these things and by that i mean believing in stuff like "deja vu" , as for the things have happened ! Well once i made my mind up that it was something i didn't belive in i just didn't think about it and didn't retain the memory of it !
           I made myself forget it if you like, but i know at the time i was spooked by it the feeling which did overwhelm me at the time that much i do remember. I have to confess there have been a few times in my life when things have happened that spooked me and i just wrote them off because i prefered not to entertain the notion of what they might mean or be ? Guess i'm an od ball, alot of the things did happen when i as alot younger not in recent years and i'm happy with it that way.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 8, 2011)

If déjà-vu moments weren’t flashbacks to other lifetime, how could it be – for example – that sometimes upon meeting a total stranger, one instantly likes them and has the feeling of having known them forever? At other times one encounters people one takes an immediate thorough dislike to. In my view, such things happen because one actually does know them from times spent together in another lifetime, maybe many times over.


----------



## garza (Oct 8, 2011)

Bloggsworth is bang on - false memories.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 8, 2011)

garza said:


> Bloggsworth is bang on - false memories.


how do you explain a memory that is false.
you acknowledge it is but then you say it is false??


----------



## Nacian (Oct 8, 2011)

Courtjester said:


> If déjà-vu moments weren’t flashbacks to other lifetime, how could it be – for example – that sometimes upon meeting a total stranger, one instantly likes them and has the feeling of having known them forever? At other times one encounters people one takes an immediate thorough dislike to. In my view, such things happen because one actually does know them from times spent together in another lifetime, maybe many times over.



Courtjester do you believe in having existed before?


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I am a firm believer in reincarnation. Life without it makes no sense to me.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 8, 2011)

Nacian said:


> how do you explain a memory that is false.
> you acknowledge it is but then you say it is false??


The answer to this is that before one begins to mix with native English speakers, one learns to use/understand English in the same way they do.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 9, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> The answer to this is that before one begins to mix with native English speakers, one learns to use/understand English in the same way they do.


I hear you...I happen to be in England living amongst English people..you could not get more English mix then me.
my question is a relevant one and still stand as understood by all English speakers native or not.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 9, 2011)

Courtjester said:


> Yes, I am a firm believer in reincarnation. Life without it makes no sense to me.


fabulous...I am not so sure myself on wether we were here before but one thing I am sure of is that there is life after life if you see what I mean:redface:


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 9, 2011)

Nacian said:


> fabulous...I am not so sure myself on wether we were here before but one thing I am sure of is that there is life after life if you see what I mean:redface:



Yes, I do understand what you mean. I believe that our spirit and soul are immortal and cannot die, and that our true home is the world of spirit. For me, there is most certainly life in the hereafter, our other world. Only a thin veil of consciousness separates those on this side and the other. I believe that this world is an integral part of ours - it's just that it cannot be seen with earthly eyes. That's all. 

Some consider us on this side of the veil to be the dead ones - dead to our true reality that is.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 9, 2011)

Nacian said:


> I hear you...I happen to be in England living amongst English people..you could not get more English mix then me.
> my question is a relevant one and still stand as understood by all English speakers native or not.



Hope you don't mind me asking, dear Nacian, but where do you originally hail from?


----------



## Jaé D. (Oct 9, 2011)

What I find strange about deja vu is how you sense it out of nowhere when you least expect it.  I remember once it happened when I was in the middle of a conversation with a group of people.  They wanted to keep talking.  I had to go whoa!  Hold on a minute (in my head not aloud,  of course).  I had to regain composure.   You do get the feeling the exact same sequence of events have happened before.  

I've even had it in a dream. Although, I think I really did dream it before.  I was standing in the background of my dream, and said, "I've dreamt this before."


----------



## Like a Fox (Oct 9, 2011)

I've experienced deja vu many many times. An unusual amount, according to people I've talked to about it.

I sometimes have the weird sensation of a deja vu being connected to a different time in my past. It's easiest to explain with an example.

When I was in America working in a Summer camp at the age of 21, I had some sort of deja vu nearly every day. One of them I had was particularly strong. I looked in the mirror in my room at camp, and brushed my hair, and thought about... something specific (can't remember). And then I had that lurch feeling of deja vu where it feels like I've lived that exact 5 seconds, thought that exact thing, brushed that exact hair before. But there is an extra layer to it, where that deja vu just _feels_ a lot like the time I was in England when I was 11. Like maybe if I had dreamed about that moment happening, I dreamed it when I was 11. I also have recurring deja vus. I'm sure that doesn't fit with the science of them. But I'll have one, and it feels like I've _seen_ it several times before it's happened. Like I've been waiting for a long time for that particular one.

I dig them. And like Sunny, I tend to take it to mean I'm in the right place at the right time. Having so many when I worked in America solidified that for me. 
Though maybe I was just hyper aware of my surroundings because I was overseas. I guess less of them happen in my regular ol' day to day.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Oct 9, 2011)

> I dig them. And like Sunny, I tend to take it to mean I'm in the right place at the right time. Having so many when I worked in America solidified that for me.


That's a really cool way of looking at it. I wish I could make some sense of my deja vu experiences. 

I've actually had one deja vu episode happen more than once. I can't remember exactly what it is, but I've noticed it happening when I'm on a bridge, or thinking of a bridge or looking at a bridge, and I feel like I've dreamed I was crossing or standing on the same bridge. It's eerie...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2011)

DejuVu? Me? Yes, twice, that I can recall for sure. Both times right after an extremely rough sparring session. I took it as a sign of some brain malfunction, most likely due to a slight concussion. It was not unpleasant and was something like experiencing a strong aroma. It just came over me and lasted about five or ten minutes. It was accompanied by a slight sense of euphoria, I think. I do remember becoming overly talkative and a bit giddy. Looking back on it, I don't recommend it, at least not in the way I got there.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaé D. said:


> What I find strange about deja vu is how you sense it out of nowhere when you least expect it.  I remember once it happened when I was in the middle of a conversation with a group of people.  They wanted to keep talking.  I had to go whoa!  Hold on a minute (in my head not aloud,  of course).  I had to regain composure.   You do get the feeling the exact same sequence of events have happened before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

Kevin said:


> DejuVu? Me? Yes, twice, that I can recall for sure. Both times right after an extremely rough sparring session. I took it as a sign of some brain malfunction, most likely due to a slight concussion. It was not unpleasant and was something like experiencing a strong aroma. It just came over me and lasted about five or ten minutes. It was accompanied by a slight sense of euphoria, I think. *I do remember becoming overly talkative and a bit giddy*. Looking back on it, I don't recommend it, at least not in the way I got there.



Kevin you are a true writer...haha...overly talkative and giddy is one best expression ever,it made me laugh.:smile:


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaé D. said:


> You do get the feeling the exact same sequence of events have happened before.



And, as likely as not, they did! It's a repeat performance from another lifetime - could be a test of some kind, to establish whether you have learnt anything in the meantime. 

Flashbacks of this kind particularly frequently happen during the times of our first and second Saturn Return, around age 29 1/2 and 59, my astrologer friend tells me.


----------



## yingguoren (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had a few experiences of deja vu over the years, but I've had another, more surreal, experience that defined my beliefs about deja vu. I had woken up one morning with an ill feeling. Not sickness or nausea, but just a feeling that something was wrong. I was meeting up with friends later that day to go on a driving trip. The ill feeling was with me all day...right up until the moment that I was involved in a serious car crash.

I think that's what deja vu is. Not a premonition of something bad, but foreknowledge of an event that is going to happen. This causes an unsettling feeling when we actually live the event that we knew was going to happen. I like the ideas that others have posted about having deja vu in dreams, or that an experience of deja vu means they are on the right path. I think that it links in with determinism and that there is one path - as opposed to the theory of alternate universes - and that a latent part of our brain can sometimes glimpse events that will happen in our future.

I've heard the scientific explanations for deja vu - that one eye sees things before the other and tricks us into thinking that we've seen it already. But there is no scientific explanation for how I can have known something bad was going to happen 8 or 9 hours before it did.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 11, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> That's a really cool way of looking at it. I wish I could make some sense of my deja vu experiences.
> 
> I've actually had one deja vu episode happen more than once. I can't remember exactly what it is, but I've noticed it happening when I'm on a bridge, or thinking of a bridge or looking at a bridge, and I feel like I've dreamed I was crossing or standing on the same bridge. It's eerie...




wow that indeed very eery..do you still have it?


----------



## Nacian (Oct 11, 2011)

yingguoren said:


> I've had a few experiences of deja vu over the years, but I've had another, more surreal, experience that defined my beliefs about deja vu. I had woken up one morning with an ill feeling. Not sickness or nausea, but just a feeling that something was wrong. I was meeting up with friends later that day to go on a driving trip. The ill feeling was with me all day...right up until the moment that I was involved in a serious car crash.
> 
> I think that's what deja vu is. Not a premonition of something bad, but foreknowledge of an event that is going to happen. This causes an unsettling feeling when we actually live the event that we knew was going to happen. I like the ideas that others have posted about having deja vu in dreams, or that an experience of deja vu means they are on the right path. I think that it links in with determinism and that there is one path - as opposed to the theory of alternate universes - and that a latent part of our brain can sometimes glimpse events that will happen in our future.
> 
> I've heard the scientific explanations for deja vu - that one eye sees things before the other and tricks us into thinking that we've seen it already. But there is no scientific explanation for how I can have known something bad was going to happen 8 or 9 hours before it did.


sorry to hear about the accident what a strange thing indeed..I hope you are Ok.
I was just thinking would this be more of a premonition then deja vu?


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 11, 2011)

yingguoren said:


> I've had a few experiences of deja vu over the years, but I've had another, more surreal, experience that defined my beliefs about deja vu. I had woken up one morning with an ill feeling. Not sickness or nausea, but just a feeling that something was wrong. I was meeting up with friends later that day to go on a driving trip. The ill feeling was with me all day...right up until the moment that I was involved in a serious car crash.
> 
> I think that's what deja vu is. Not a premonition of something bad, but foreknowledge of an event that is going to happen. This causes an unsettling feeling when we actually live the event that we knew was going to happen. I like the ideas that others have posted about having deja vu in dreams, or that an experience of deja vu means they are on the right path. I think that it links in with determinism and that there is one path - as opposed to the theory of alternate universes - and that a latent part of our brain can sometimes glimpse events that will happen in our future.
> 
> I've heard the scientific explanations for deja vu - that one eye sees things before the other and tricks us into thinking that we've seen it already. But there is no scientific explanation for how I can have known something bad was going to happen 8 or 9 hours before it did.



To me, deja-vu and premonitions are entirely opposite concepts, each providing us with experiences of a different nature.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 11, 2011)

Nacian said:


> sorry to hear about the accident what a strange thing indeed..I hope you are Ok.
> I was just thinking would this be more of a premonition then deja vu?



Sorry, I hadn't read your comment, Nacian. I see it that way, too.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 11, 2011)

I,m getting this feeling of dejavu right now !!!! oh yes i'v been on this thread before !! 

Sorry i was just feeling silly. Could'nt resist it.


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 11, 2011)

Dejavu, to me, are like dreams. In fact, they are pretty much the same as when I've just woken up from a dream. I'll explain: When I have a dream, and then I wake up, there is that feeling that I need to remember the dream, but the dream is fleeting, and I must be quick about it. When I have a dejavu, in that instant, the whole world was a dream, and it is as if I've just woken up from that moment. But the moment is fleeting. And I can't remember it all. And so it fades away... and i can't remember the dejavu...

that is my dejavu.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 12, 2011)

interesting stuff Die Oldhaetunde...it reminded me of sleeping beauty waking up haha:joyous:


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 12, 2011)

Die Oldhaetunde said:


> Dejavu, to me, are like dreams. In fact, they are pretty much the same as when I've just woken up from a dream. I'll explain: When I have a dream, and then I wake up, there is that feeling that I need to remember the dream, but the dream is fleeting, and I must be quick about it. When I have a dejavu, in that instant, the whole world was a dream, and it is as if I've just woken up from that moment. But the moment is fleeting. And I can't remember it all. And so it fades away... and i can't remember the dejavu...
> 
> that is my dejavu.



This reminds me of something I came across the other day:

You are in Me and I am in you, you are Me and I am you, and your dreams and visions are Mine. Throughout the ages, unbeknown to you for a very long time I have been dreaming through you. At once you are the dreamer and the dreamed. From the beginning I knew that it would take an exceedingly long time until you, individually and collectively as a race, had become sufficiently grown in understanding to grasp the nature of your own being. As mentioned earlier, each one of you has always been and will continue to be in all Eternity to be a transmitter and receiver station for My thoughts, ideas and dreams. Potentially, each one of you is a channel through which I am ready to release ever more of My wisdom into your world. The amount and depth of it depends on the degree of spiritual maturity and understanding the receiving person can sensibly be expected to cope with at any given time. From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’


----------



## Seasiren (Oct 12, 2011)

When I was much younger I would often have dreams that segued into a dejavu experience. My dreams were rather mundane, but having them play out was always unsettling. I might have a dream of meeting a girlfriend for coffee and she might begin to cry. Of course I ask her what's wrong and she would say her parents are fighting, her father asked for a divorce. This is nothing earth shattering. But days later the experience would play out in real life as if it were a movie. I would meet the friend in the very same location of the dream. We would order exactly as we did in the dream. The conversation would transpire just as it had in the dream. We would even being wearing exactly what we wore in the dream. I don't know how else to describe other than someone had hit replay in the landscape of reality.

This become such a common occurrence for me, I began to keep a dream journal.  I wanted to make sure I wasn't imagining it after the fact. At some point it just stopped happening. I have rather mixed feelings about the experience and now the lack of it. I hated it, because I was always questioning my own sanity. At the same time I miss it, because there is something empowering when you sense you have had a glimpse into the future.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 12, 2011)

Seasiren said:


> This become such a common occurrence for me, I began to keep a dream journal.  I wanted to make sure I wasn't imagining it after the fact. At some point it just stopped happening. I have rather mixed feelings about the experience and now the lack of it. I hated it, because I was always questioning my own sanity. At the same time I miss it, because there is something empowering when you sense you have had a glimpse into the future.



I would expect it stopped happening because you never had the dreams in the first place.  Scientifically (as I said a few pages back), a deja vu is simply a MISremembering that you had been through a sequence of events before.  It felt like you had had a dream about the situation, but you never actually did.  Once you kept a dream journal, you knew in advance what your dreams were, so nothing could ever feel like one again.

I suspect that if you stopped keeping the journal, you'd experience deja vus again.


----------



## yingguoren (Oct 12, 2011)

Seasiren said:


> When I was much younger I would often have dreams that segued into a dejavu experience. My dreams were rather mundane, but having them play out was always unsettling. I might have a dream of meeting a girlfriend for coffee and she might begin to cry. Of course I ask her what's wrong and she would say her parents are fighting, her father asked for a divorce. This is nothing earth shattering. But days later the experience would play out in real life as if it were a movie. I would meet the friend in the very same location of the dream. We would order exactly as we did in the dream. The conversation would transpire just as it had in the dream. We would even being wearing exactly what we wore in the dream. I don't know how else to describe other than someone had hit replay in the landscape of reality.
> 
> This become such a common occurrence for me, I began to keep a dream journal.  I wanted to make sure I wasn't imagining it after the fact. At some point it just stopped happening. I have rather mixed feelings about the experience and now the lack of it. I hated it, because I was always questioning my own sanity. At the same time I miss it, because there is something empowering when you sense you have had a glimpse into the future.



It's thought that deja vu experiences happen more frequently in younger life, when life-changes cause an increase in stress. This is why I believe they are linked to a latent part of the brain which is more likely to be triggered during highly stressful times of life, or during dreams which seems to be a common occurrence for people who have posted on this thread.


----------



## yingguoren (Oct 12, 2011)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> I would expect it stopped happening because you never had the dreams in the first place.  Scientifically (as I said a few pages back), a deja vu is simply a MISremembering that you had been through a sequence of events before.  It felt like you had had a dream about the situation, but you never actually did.  Once you kept a dream journal, you knew in advance what your dreams were, so nothing could ever feel like one again.
> 
> I suspect that if you stopped keeping the journal, you'd experience deja vus again.



By 'scientifically' you of course mean within the boundaries of current scientific knowledge. Only a month ago it was believed to be scientifically impossible for anything to travel faster than the speed of light!


----------



## Seasiren (Oct 12, 2011)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> I would expect it stopped happening because you never had the dreams in the first place.  Scientifically (as I said a few pages back), a deja vu is simply a MISremembering that you had been through a sequence of events before.  It felt like you had had a dream about the situation, but you never actually did.  Once you kept a dream journal, you knew in advance what your dreams were, so nothing could ever feel like one again.
> 
> I suspect that if you stopped keeping the journal, you'd experience deja vus again.



Sorry if this ends up being a repeat. I tried to respond earlier and ended up getting logged out. 

Anyhow... the reason I began keeping the dream journal was to accurately record the dreams prior to any perceived dejavu experiences occurring. Initially, I was concerned I was remembering something that simply was not true and perhaps ultimately reshaping my memory to serve my purposes. I recorded my dreams each morning I woke up and referred to the journal whenever I had an experience. My experiences may have occurred days or even weeks after matching journal entries. Not everything I dreamed came true. But when something was a match, it was an eerily exact match. The smallest of details would match. This transpired over a 3 year period, and then in my freshman year of college it stopped. I continued to keep the journal for sometime but after close to a year of not having any further experiences I stopped. I have not kept a journal in years nor have the experiences ever returned.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 13, 2011)

it sounds like dreams coming true which lots of people myself included have had the experience of.
I was about to ask what is freshman year?


----------



## Seasiren (Oct 13, 2011)

Freshman year was my first year at college.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 18, 2011)

Seasiren said:


> ... This transpired over a 3 year period, and then in my freshman year of college it stopped. I continued to keep the journal for sometime but after close to a year of not having any further experiences I stopped. I have not kept a journal in years nor have the experiences ever returned.



This is interesting! Our lives move in roughly two and a half year cycles. During some of these cycles we are more sensitive and open to the vibrations of our higher nature and Highest Self, especially in dreamtime.


----------



## yfc54 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm sure I've read this topic before


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 25, 2017)

I've had many moments of Deja Vue- I stopped talking about them because people wouldn't believe me. All I can say is that when it's happened to me, the next thing I think of is having a dream much like the event- when I was a child, or in my youth.

I used to think it happened as a type of message to say I'm on the right track. I haven't had these moments in over 10 years.


----------



## Winston (Oct 28, 2017)

Quantum physics has proven that time is not linear like we think.  
Our inability to perceive the true nature of time does not mean time exists as we see it.  We are prisoners of our perceptions.
Some claim that they can transcend the physical constraints, usually through some metaphysical / spiritual "trick" that they know. 
I think that we all have the latent ability to traverse time, to some degree.  Someday, we will come to grasp with that ability.
Until then, we wander as Neanderthals, gazing at far away points in the sky.  The grand stories we invent about them doesn't change them.


----------



## Adderbury (Jan 13, 2018)

Hello!  Interesting discussion here.   Hope you don't mind that I'll add my own little odd bits?

I've had the experience of deja vue often during my life, but when I was a child my mother told me it happens to her, and had happened to my grandmother, and made it seem like it is just something that happens on occassion...... kind of like when you pick a book off the library shelf that looks interesting, and then you read the inside flap and realize you already read that one.    For me, it can be very small things, like the other day when I was peeling carrots at the counter and suddenly had the feeling  of whoa, I have done this before..... the microwave there in the corner, the black peeler, the extremely tiny, tiny kitchen with the odd stove that only has 3 burners, and then thinking oh well, just another little twitch of that sort of thing.    The difference was that this is the first place I've ever lived that has a stove with only three burners, and I had just moved the microwave to the kitchen counter the week before and not used carrots sense.... and I never ever really imagined a microwave with that sticker on the front (got it used), nor living in a place with a kitchen where when you open the refrigerator there is barely an inch clearance with the sink across from it, or where you almost have to move sideways to get between the stove and the refrigerator.  (yes, my kitchen is that small  

Other times it has been dreams that later happen.  The most memorable of them I remember,  is when I was  pregnant with my third child many years ago, and having an odd dream of changing the diaper of a child there on the floor beside the coffee table of the living room and telling him 'hold still Daniel!'...... not the most memorable of dreams, so I forgot about it.    6 months later we had a baby boy, and it was my husband who named him Daniel, after one of his grandfathers.   I picked the middle name, so I was fine with it, and didn't even remember the dream.    And then, when Daniel is about 18 months old, and I am changing his diaper, it happens.   The same wild hair a color none of my other children had had, the same unfamiliar shirt, the same light falling on the green shag rug that was not where we lived when I was pregnant, and right after I told him to hold still, it flashed on me that yeah..... this is that weird little bit of dream!  It is exactly that weird little bit of dream!  It wasn't significant then, and isn't now.... but we did always tell that kid that somehow, his name was chosen for him by powers beyond just that of his father picking a name, and he's never ever used a nickname at all.  Its' ALWAYS  'Daniel'.... nothing else. When he was very small, he'd cry if you ever dared call him 'Danny' or 'Dan'.  I think he kind of considers it sort of neat, that he was the kid it happened with.  He has his own kids now though.   

So, no..... nothing big or huge that made a difference really.... just an odd little touch that happens now and again is all.   Funny how it happens now and then, but I have no explanations whatsoever.

Hope you don't mind my joining in..... still extremely new here and blundering my way into all kinds of places!
Adderbury


----------



## QuirkyasCrow (Feb 27, 2018)

Lots to read and differing experiences and opinions. 

I've had deja vue's up until I reached high school. I also had always had dreams that came true, still do to this day. I stopped having deja vue experiences when I would just end up having total dream recall the moment the experiences would start. From that time forward I just simply have instant dream recall. So, the only conclusion I can come to is that the experience is based on dreaming of things to come. 

That being said I do believe that any psychic or supernatural tendencies that we seem to have, everyone has the ability to tap into. I theorize that it is the instinctual aspects in which we tried to deny for thousands of years because we were supposed to be different or more intelligent than beasts. Whether it is true or not is yet to be proven. 

Though if the Deja Vue phenomenon is linked to premonition dreaming and just about everyone you ever talk to knows what it is or has experienced it at least once - the second theory would seem to be more probable than not.


----------

